# create menu extra plugin mac os



## cri71 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have developed an application and I want to add a menu extra icon for it. Please tell me how can I create a menu extra plugin.
Thanks,
cri71


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 12, 2008)

Read about the following APIs on Apple's Developer site:

NSStatusItem

and, if you can find it (it's a private, only-known-to-Apple class):

NSMenuExtra


----------

